# Univex vs. Hobart



## thomasp (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everybody,


I'm looking at buying a 20 qt mixer for some light commercial baking (for a local café, farmers market, etc.) and possibly some intense home baking.


I've been finding tons of Hobart A-200 in the $1200-1800 range, often with questionable history and function. A perk is that there are tons of reasonably priced accessories and replacement parts out there.


I've also been finding a bunch of Univex 20 qt mixers for $500-1000, some of which have been checked out or refurbished. Extra parts and bowls, however, seem a bit expensive when compared with the Hobart.


So obviously Hobart is the golden standard in the mixer world but I'm seeing some great deals on the Univex models. It seems hard to pass up a Univex since I can purchase two (or even three) for the same price as a Hobart.


What are your histories with these mixers? How does Univex stack up to Hobart? Any info would be helpful!


thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I had a 40 qt. used it often , but not for heavy doughs .Only thing that went after 3 years was on off switch. Got the part putnew one in myself.


----------

